# Handheld GPS



## breamingfromabass (Aug 22, 2007)

Hey Guys,

Handheld GPS units - does anyone have one or any hints, tips or models to look for.

I want a GPS but not an expensive mounted one with maps etc etc, just one to mark trips and locations of interest. Do they tell you things like distance, speed etc etc? Also maybe long and latitude?

Any help would be great, thanks,

Luke.


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

BCF have a sale on in W.A,should be Australia wide ? until the 6th September.

Garmin,GPS 60 with 50 reversible routes and 500 way points is listed at $249,,claiming a saving of $120.

I guess its only a cheapo, but i know nothing about them.(GPS's in general)


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

Would these things give you your speed ? or do all GPS's give you your speed as standard anyway ?


----------



## breamingfromabass (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys...

Occy,
So you have one? Do you use it often? Can you give me an idea of WHAT readings you get off it (speed, loc, long / lat etc etc), because I acutally do not know anything about them.

I found this on whitworths site:

http://www.whitworths.com.au/main_itemd ... item=45704

Any good you reckon?


----------



## breamingfromabass (Aug 22, 2007)

Also does it actually show you maps? Or does it just chart a line of your trip against a blank screen?

I am kind of lost because I do not know what the difference is between these and the more expensive (like $500) ones that you mount the same as fishfinders? Or the GPS / FF combos.


----------



## breamingfromabass (Aug 22, 2007)

Can anyone comment on this model and what readings it gives?


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

Evidently, this is what you get with the GPS 60
















Basic yet still fully functional. Go to the Specifications Tab on this page and it will tell you exactly what it can do.

The Garmin site has MSRP for all of their models. The MSRP is usually more than you'll actually pay (in the US), but it will give you something to work with when you compare features and cost.

Just about any GPS will have basic course, speed, time to destination, waypoints and tracks. The more advanced (and costly) GPS units have more internal memory and a larger screen. They often have base maps already loaded. These maps are not extremely detailed, but they provide quite a bit of info (landmarks and features).
This is a map from the type that I use, a GPSMap 76









The high end units now come with a very large internal memory or, more commonly, the ability to load flash drives, like SD cards. These units often have very detailed maps with lots of useless features, like restaurants, picnic areas and other crap
GPSMap 76Cx 128MB internal memory, SD card slot, color screen....all the bells and whistles
















The new Garmin Colorado and Oregon series GPS look very interesting. The Oregon 300 (MSRP $532USD :shock: ) has a worldwide base map, can take Mapsource and Blue Chart SD cards, has an internal electronic compass, 3D terrain views and lots of other cool crap.
















Oh yeah....did I mention it also has a touch screen
















I love electronic gadgets.


----------



## Donutslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

That magellen looks like a bargain, however, to answer your original question, All hand helds will give you all the things you are after. The main difference with the more expensive one is the quality of the mapping and the pretty stuff, like colour.
I use a garmin etrex (95US) with no mapping at all. It does the job. Has the ability to interface with your pc if you buy or steal the mapping software to preplan routes or just look at where you went. Sunrise sunset and moonphase is included as well.
max speed, aveage speed, current speed, time to destination, distance travelled, position, compass are pretty much on all GPS units.


----------



## fishydude (Dec 30, 2007)

I have the GPS 60, has the usual ipx 7 waterproof rating and has a screen like the one DGax65 has whacked up for our perusal. The speed, dist, eta and time etc displays can be altered to display a range of different stuff. The map source that comes with it is pretty basic but functional but it is not too expensive to upgrade to something like the Metro guide which has most towns and all cities in it, same as ubd from memory. A lot of stuff is listed and displayed such as servos and eateries etc. You can set alarms for anchor dragging and the like in maritime mode and I like to set the alarms for proximity to radar locations I have marked on specific trips. Also has a geocacheing function for marking caches found etc. Works ok for me, but I would like it better if I could plug in a usb stick or a card. The mapping ones are pretty cool though..lol. 8) :lol: 
Cheers
Mike


----------



## breamingfromabass (Aug 22, 2007)

Hey All,

Many thanks for the info - much appreciated.

Specially DGax65, top work mate, thanks.

I think I will go and check out the one on special at WW and take it from there.

From what you guys said (which is what I thought / hoped), I really do not need an expensive one for what I want.

Thanks again.

Luke.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

It also pays to have a look on Ebay, you can pick them up very cheaply. I got a GPS 76 (no maps) for under $100. It had been refurbished but was as new and came in a box with instructions and 3 mths warrenty.

The garmin GPS 72 and 76 float, are water proof, can be hooked up to the puta (with the right software and connection cord) and are very easy to use.

Also budget in for a ram mount (usually around $60) or you can strap it to your thigh like sunshiner.

Any way check them out in the store and see what best suits you.


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

I went out and brought the GPS 60 at BCF,,THE GARMIN 72 was $269 while the 60 $249, the 60 has more bells and whistles the salesman said,,but the 72 floats while the 60 does not.

He suggest buying an aquapack with a lanyard around the neck (aquapack floats),,i guess i really need to strap it to my leg to see where i am going, but i will work it out,,can't make any sense of the instructions on how to use it yet. :lol:

Anyway something for folks to consider,on special till the 6th september .


----------



## V8rob (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm using the Garmin 60CSx with Bluechart... very pleased with it.

Here's a review I did a wee while back..

http://anglersafloat.proboards107.com/index.cgi?board=whatwhenandhow&action=display&thread=2844


----------



## bilby (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi,
Don't underestimate the Garmin Etrex, Doe's all the basic functions with one hand operation. I screwed mine on a plywood block stuck down with silicon on my outback and it works a treat. They retail for under $200.
cheers Bilby


----------



## breamingfromabass (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks Bilby


----------



## reverend1 (Oct 10, 2008)

Does anyone Geocache ?


----------



## fishydude (Dec 30, 2007)

reverend1 said:


> Does anyone Geocache ?


Sure do 8) ....have been pretty slack for a while but I'll no doubt get back into it......I'm not 100% sure but I think McBigg may do too....He certainly knows where some are....lol. ;-) 
Cheers
Mike


----------



## YakCult (Nov 4, 2008)

breamingfromabass said:


> not an expensive mounted one with maps etc etc, just one to mark trips and locations of interest. Do they tell you things like distance, speed etc etc? Also maybe long and latitude?


I use an inexpensive Lowrance I Finder H2O which meets the requirements you list.....
It's waterproof, handheld (or Ram mounted), uses 2x AA alkalines - does a good job in my humble opinion.....
You could also use SD or MMC memory cards in it (it has enough internal memory for me) to store any amount of trips, waypoints - useable in a lifetime!


----------

